# Sidewindow Fan- Antec 900



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi there,

I was just browsing this forum and thought I'd just raise an Idea, Currently I am using:


CPU: AMD Phenom 9750 2.4GHZ
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA790X-UD3P
RAM: 4 Gigabytes of DDRII SDRAM 800MHZ
GPU: Gigabyte 460GTX OC (Dual fans)
CASE: Antec 900 (All stock coolers, without side window fan)
HDDS: 1 250GIG Boot/Programs drive, 1 500GIG storage drive
PSU: Corsair 650TX
DVD-ROM: Sony

Now given I am using all the stock coolers that came with the Antec 900 as well as using a stock CPU Fan. Would it be wise to install a new CPU Fan, as well as a side window fan for the antec 900?

As You may have already seen I have posted that I will be upgrading my CPU/Motherboard and possibility ram to DDR3 (Seeing as how its come down in price). How would i go about installing a side fan on this case? There is the hole for it, but plastic annoying bits around it as well! D:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Silverj2k7 :wave:

Firstly, do you know what your CPU and GPU temperatures are? You might find them in the BIOS (accurate but not very representative, as nothing is 'under load'), or you can DL and install 'PC Wizard 2010' (Freeware) from *here*.

If they're less than approx 70C, you're unlikely to need any more fans - The Antec cases are mostly excellent to very-excellent at keeping the PC bits cool :wink:


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

WereBo said:


> Allo Silverj2k7 :wave:
> 
> Firstly, do you know what your CPU and GPU temperatures are? You might find them in the BIOS (accurate but not very representative, as nothing is 'under load'), or you can DL and install 'PC Wizard 2010' (Freeware) from *here*.
> 
> If they're less than approx 70C, you're unlikely to need any more fans - The Antec cases are mostly excellent to very-excellent at keeping the PC bits cool :wink:


Unfortunately I am unable to post the reading for the temperatures yet, As i am about 250 miles away from my desktop computer. At the moment im on my laptop so When im back down there tomorrow i'll post back! Thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe..... No rush :wink:


----------

